

The Economics of Media Bias - jamiequint
http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12510893&fsrc=rss
The actual paper cited is available at http://faculty.chicagogsb.edu/matthew.gentzkow/biasmeas081507.pdf
======
jamiequint
The mentioned paper is available at
[http://faculty.chicagogsb.edu/matthew.gentzkow/biasmeas08150...](http://faculty.chicagogsb.edu/matthew.gentzkow/biasmeas081507.pdf)

